# Karmik Outdoors - Lost & Found Solution For Outdoor Gear - Proud Sponsor of Lost & Found Forum!



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

My name is Aaron Akins and I’m the co-founder of Karmik Outdoors, along with my good friend Robert Gillingham. This is more or less a repost from the 'new member forum', but I found it appropriate to introduce Karmik Outdoors in the Lost & Found forum also. 

Robert and I are both outdoorsmen who live (and play) in SW Idaho. Whether it be paddling, fly fishing, hunting, backpacking, mountain biking or anything in between - we live for the outdoors!

Robert and I also have a huge passion for helping people in the awesome communities we share!

We launched Karmik Outdoors this past Summer with one soul purpose in mind - Karmik exists to ensure that outdoor enthusiasts never indefinitely lose a piece of outdoor gear ever again. Simply put, we help GET YOUR LOST GEAR BACK home to you!

The Lost & Found forum here on Mountain Buzz is perfect evidence of 3 things:
1. People lose expensive/sentimental outdoor gear
2. People want to return lost gear they find
3. People need a way to identify lost gear for return

Karmik Outdoors has the solution to ALL of the above!

In short, Robert and I developed a gear recovery (LOST & FOUND) solution that is MUCH better than the standard sharpie many of you have attempted to use in the past. We have developed extremely durable and waterproof decals; each equipped with an individualized QR code and ID# that is registered by the owner of the decal/gear. The permanent decal is then placed on outdoor gear so that If the item is lost, the finder simply scans the QR code and the owner gets his or her gear back! Karmik Outdoors is a subscription based service, with decals being managed under a member subscribed account.

Prior to launching Karmik Outdoors, Robert and I were so passionate to help solve the lost gear problem, that we went out and ‘lost’ our own personal outdoor gear in Boise and our surrounding public lands and waters to test our idea. We were humbled by the positive feedback and excited to see a 78% return rate for the gear we ‘lost’. Robert and I firmly believe that, now that we have launched karmikoutdoors.com and have developed awesome decals, average return rates for gear with our decals will be around 90%. 

Robert and I are humbled to be a part of this awesome community of outdoor enthusiasts and to sponsor the Lost & Found forum here on Mountain Buzz. We truly believe that Karmik Outdoors will change how outdoor communities and the outdoor industry will perceive the lost and found issue. We would love to answer any questions about what Karmik Outdoors is and how it works, so please feel free to comment or reach out to us personally.

Please hop on over to karmikoutdoors.com and start protecting your outdoor gear today!

Thank y’all so much for accepting Karmik Outdoors with open arms,

Aaron Akins, Co-Founder, Karmik Outdoors


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

My labels are on the way!


----------



## Karmik_Outdoors (Oct 7, 2020)

Glad we can help identify your gear for return if you ever happen to lose it. Hope you enjoy the decals and our service. We love feedback, so feel free to give us a shout if there is anything you need! Thank you for your purchase and for standing behind our mission!


----------

